# AOC Monitor + Wii HDMI = 'No Signal'



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got a brand new AOC 2343F and a Wii2HDMI adapter. The Wii2HDMI is a small box which plugs into the back of the Wii and outputs into either 1080P or 720P resolutions over an HDMI cable. Upon first try the monitor has no HDMI but instead has a DVI to HDMI adapter plugged in. The monitor will flash and turn on automatically but displays a "No Signal" box in the middle, and will then flash on and off for displaying the same thing.

For the record the Wii2HDMI adapter works as i tested it on another TV, and the adapter for DVI to HDMI works fine as well as I've been using it for over a year on an identical monitor for my PC.

Any idea whats going on between these 2 devices?

Thanks in advance,
Kris


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

linkandzelda said:


> For the record the Wii2HDMI adapter works as i tested it on another TV, and the adapter for DVI to HDMI works fine as well as I've been using it for over a year on an identical monitor for my PC.


That leads me to believe the problem is with the TV or it's settings.


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

Tyree said:


> That leads me to believe the problem is with the TV or it's settings.


I have 3 of the same monitor and the problem happens on all 3 of them. Could it be a design fault?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If all 3 are thye same model then that's a possibility. Have you tried contacting the monitor's manufacturer? It's possible there is a known issue.


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

Infact 2 are black and 1 is white yet they all have the same model number. I could contact them and see. Maybe they have a fix.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's likely the HDMI/DVI adapter. Or more accurately, the Wii2HDMI which is likely expecting a HDCP response from the monitor/TV...which it won't get from a DVI port when using HDMI/DVI adapter to change the cable format.


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

Dogg said:


> It's likely the HDMI/DVI adapter. Or more accurately, the Wii2HDMI which is likely expecting a HDCP response from the monitor/TV...which it won't get from a DVI port when using HDMI/DVI adapter to change the cable format.


That's an interesting concept, so what If I used a cable which is directly HDMI to DVI? No adapters involved. As the monitor only has DVI...


----------



## Kenneth G (Oct 24, 2011)

For what ive heard from Reviews of Wii before its release. Is that it is the only Console that dosnt support HD and this adaptor will not boost the wii's screen resolution. i will still be at 480p.


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

Kenneth G said:


> For what ive heard from Reviews of Wii before its release. Is that it is the only Console that dosnt support HD and this adaptor will not boost the wii's screen resolution. i will still be at 480p.


Well the initial input will be set at 480p but the adapters purpose is to convert to either 720p or 1080p resolution. Of course it can't create extra pixels it just simply outputs digital signals at 480p, at least that's what it showed in someones video of the device that his TV was receiving a 1080p resolution from the same adapter. Seeing as apparently all devices which have HDMI already have an upscaled it leaves it to the job of the TV to improve the quality or colours which is an interesting concept in itself.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, an adapter or cable (ie: DVI to HDMI) won't matter. The HDCP protocol is only transferred over HDMI. So assuming the Wii2HDMI is designed for HDCP, it won't work connected to a DVI port.

Second, the Wii2HDMI is very likely NOT changing the resolution. It is simply an adapter to allow the Wii to be connected to a HDMI port. HDMI supports 480P/720P/1080P. So the resolution will still only be 480P...just scaled to match the TV's native resolution.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From the product desciption:

Wii2HDMI, a converter for the Wii console, outputs video and audio in full digital HDMI format and supports all Wii display modes (NTSC 480i 480p, PAL 576i). With just one HDMI cable, plug and play for true-to-life video/audio effects on your TV/monitor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the user guide, it supports HDMI to DVI. So you likely have a faulty cable or faulty HDMI>DVI converter.


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

So as things stand now, I got the guy to send me a new Wii2HDMI adapter and I bought a brand new HDMI to DVI cable.

I plug the Wii2HDMI into my Wii.









Then I insert the HDMI to DVI cable into the Wii2HDMI.









Then I insert the DVI into my AOC 2342F monitor.









This is a brand new wii adapter, and a brand new cable. I get the same results as before. Not to mention that beofre I tried on 3 different monitors of the same model using 2 different cables and 2 different DVI to HDMI adapters with the same result.

I really don't see any issuesd with this setup, I contacted AOC and they have not responded (2 days ago).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

While it typically doesn't matter, you are mixing devices meant for TV use and a PC component.

My next suggestion would be to test on a different monitor (ie: brand/model).


----------



## linkandzelda (Sep 8, 2011)

Dogg said:


> While it typically doesn't matter, you are mixing devices meant for TV use and a PC component.
> 
> My next suggestion would be to test on a different monitor (ie: brand/model).


Yea I tried it in a different TV and it does work straight off. But that TV isn't mine so.. I guess I'll have to give up.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------

